# Rescue in NJ



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

There is a 4 year old male maltese in need of a home in NJ - I had contact this woman a few months ago (before I had 2) regarding her maltese and never heard from her -- she called me last night- her husband passed away 1 1/2 years ago she lost her house and emotionally too much going on for her - She said he is on the hyper side and just does not have time for him. She hates to do this because she raised him with her hubby but she stated it is the right thing to do. She just wants him to go to a good home. If anyone is interested or knows someone that is interested please PM me and I will give you her number. 
He is a Barker, wee wee pad trained he has been around other dogs (family members have yorkies).


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LexiMom said:


> There is a 4 year old male maltese in need of a home in NJ - I had contact this woman a few months ago (before I had 2) regarding her maltese and never heard from her -- she called me last night- her husband passed away 1 1/2 years ago she lost her house and emotionally too much going on for her - She said he is on the hyper side and just does not have time for him. She hates to do this because she raised him with her hubby but she stated it is the right thing to do. She just wants him to go to a good home. If anyone is interested or knows someone that is interested please PM me and I will give you her number.
> He is a Barker, wee wee pad trained he has been around other dogs (family members have yorkies).


Linda, do you know if she is keeping him until she finds him a home or is she going to bring him to a shelter?


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

She does not want to bring him to a shelter she wants to find him a perfect home - I told her I would do my very best in helping her find a home =


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hoping that he finds his perfect forever home!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LexiMom said:


> She does not want to bring him to a shelter she wants to find him a perfect home - I told her I would do my very best in helping her find a home =


Okay, that is good. I don't know if the AMAR has contacts in her area but maybe they can help with finding him a home.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

SOS Dogs


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Great Idea Linda I will reach out to them


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Lindy said:


> SOS Dogs


 
That is wonderful!!


----------



## Dfortune (Aug 21, 2012)

LexiMom said:


> There is a 4 year old male maltese in need of a home in NJ - I had contact this woman a few months ago (before I had 2) regarding her maltese and never heard from her -- she called me last night- her husband passed away 1 1/2 years ago she lost her house and emotionally too much going on for her - She said he is on the hyper side and just does not have time for him. She hates to do this because she raised him with her hubby but she stated it is the right thing to do. She just wants him to go to a good home. If anyone is interested or knows someone that is interested please PM me and I will give you her number.
> He is a Barker, wee wee pad trained he has been around other dogs (family members have yorkies).


Has he been rescued yet?


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I hope someone will take him in.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just pm'd you to let you know we can help. I do have foster homes (3) in New Jersey and we just placed two other owner surrenders there this month. . Let me know if we can help. Hugs,Edie


----------



## supriyanoel (Aug 21, 2012)

I am new to the forum, and am just hearing about this little guy. I have a 4 yr. old maltese and a Bichon thats 13, and I was wondering about this barker and if he found a home. you can pm me .Its not definite, but it might be an idea for my little guy to have a friend when his buddy goes. My heart goes out to him and her. I know the position shes in, been there and its hard. Maybe I could help.


----------

